# Cape Knit



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This cape is a perfect size for traveling , as a bed cape, and even for when youre sitting in your favorite knitting chair. The Travelers Cape II is knitted using worsted weight yarn and is the sister pattern to The Travelers Cape. Design features are a mixture of moss and stockinette stitches, cable front edges, and an attached I-cord for the neck edging.

I accept check, money orders and paypal or you can purchase from one of my shops.

If you purchase before September 10, 2014, from my Etsy shop, you can save 10 percent on all my patterns and knitted items with the coupon code KP10Sept. Be sure to apply before you checkout.

$4.00
http://www.etsy.com/listing/202693063/pdf-pattern-179-travelers-cape-ii?ref=shop_home_active_1


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!!! I need one when I am reading in bed.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Very Cute.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely cape! Nice design... :thumbup:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

So pretty.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice design.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Love this cape.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Really very cute...


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So pretty! Just enough to keep the chill off the shoulders!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Just lovely!

Hazel


----------



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

Gorgeous! I want to make that.


----------



## mamamoose (Jan 29, 2011)

Would this fit a large person say a size 2X


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you. Bought it and hope to have it finished for a Christmas present.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

So pretty


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Mamamoose,

You would need to knit it longer than it is.

So that means a lot more yarn.

IF you want me to help you with stitch counts, send me a PM.

SouthernGirl



mamamoose said:


> Would this fit a large person say a size 2X


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice design!!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Very cute!


----------

